# The Drunkometer, Breathalyzer, Intoxilyzer and Other Tools to Combat Public Drunkenness



## FastTrax (Sep 30, 2021)

www.breathalyzer.net

www.breathalyzer.org

www.facebook.com/hwbreathalyzer/

www.twitter.com/tracmonitor?lang=en

www.alamy.com/stock-photo/police-breathalyzer-test.html

www.breathalyzeralcoholtester.com

www.alcoholproblemsandsolutions.org

www.alcoholtest.com/intoxilyzer-8000/

www.soberlink.com

www.madd.org/

www.pubsecalliance.com/unions-lose-round-in-fight-over-forced-breathalyzer-test/

www.wspa.com/news/man-accused-of-urinating-on-a-police-officer-in-union/

https://blog.history.in.gov/tag/rolla-n-harger/

www.police1.com/nleomf/articles/police-history-how-cops-conducted-alcohol-testing-with-the-drunkometer-bHXfD68UyZCK0xrQ?

www.history.com/this-day-in-history/first-drunk-driving-arrest

https://law.lis.virginia.gov/vacode/18.2-268.3/

www.judnichlaw.com/how-does-a-breathalyzer-work/

www.georgecreal.com/Top-10-DUI-Secrets-Police-and-other-lawyers-dont-want-you-to-know#.YVYvKZpKjnc

www.nytimes.com/2019/11/03/business/drunk-driving-breathalyzer.html

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breathalyzer

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_Frank_Borkenstein

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mothers_Against_Drunk_Driving





















Inebriated lawman gets owned by Grizzly Adams


----------



## senior chef (Sep 30, 2021)

Truly a tough job trying to keep intoxicated drivers off the road.  As much as I'd like to see some successful way, I seriously doubt that it will ever be possible.  

Bottom line ? Alcoholics don't care about anyone's safety.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 1, 2021)

Follow the money.  

IMO public drunkenness or drunk driving is one of those crimes that law enforcement and the judicial system are content to keep a lid on instead of actually enforcing or eliminating.

We may actually see an uptick as our society works to legalize and promote the use of marijuana and other recreational substances.

If there was a serious desire to eliminate public drunkenness or drunk driving we would see serious enforcement at the source instead of the occasional sobriety checkpoint.

I feel bad for the victims of drunk driving and also for the poor person that had one too many while celebrating a birthday or some other special occasion.

I have to admit that I had my day and was very fortunate that nobody, including me, was harmed by my choices.







_"It's a long climb up Fools' Hill."_- Marlon Brando


----------



## Alligatorob (Oct 1, 2021)

Impaired driving is a big problem, and alcohol is a major cause of it.  We have made progress, drunk driving and drunks causing serious accidents have come down, but are still too high.  There are other forms of impairment that need attention as well, things like texting and other drugs.  Not an easy problem to fix, but I do think we are getting better.


Aunt Bea said:


> IMO public drunkenness or drunk driving is one of those crimes that law enforcement and the judicial system are content to keep a lid on instead of actually enforcing or eliminating.


Bea, what would you do you think law enforcement should do differently?

In the interest of full disclosure I have to admit that when  young, many years ago, I drove when I should not have on more than one occasion.  I was lucky, no one was hurt.  Back then it was just more accepted and the risks not so well understood, or that's my excuse anyway.  I have learned better, would never do it today!


----------



## WhatInThe (Oct 5, 2021)

Alligatorob said:


> Impaired driving is a big problem, and alcohol is a major cause of it.  We have made progress, drunk driving and drunks causing serious accidents have come down, but are still too high.  There are other forms of impairment that need attention as well, things like texting and other drugs.  Not an easy problem to fix, but I do think we are getting better.
> 
> 
> .............


You got it IMPAIRED driving including pot, pills, cocaine, herion etc.

Alot of those who use those like to say there is no road side test for those and proving intoxicated driving is almost impossible ie some actually think they will never get popped for 'intoxicated' driving. Some say an on the spot blood is the only way. There has been some progress on pot detectors but still need a standard for pot impairment.

Yes dui's are a money maker for many but not all and many do deserve the duis/dwis they get-


----------



## Don M. (Oct 5, 2021)

For years, we have made it a point to NOT be on the road on Friday and Saturday evenings/nights, because of the drunks.   However, in recent years, the cell phone addicts seem to be a greater problem....24/7.


----------

